# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  фестиваль "Сергеевские зори"

## Lastushok

Был ли кто-то на этом фестивале?

----------


## Bounty

Мой коллектив был! Очень хорошие отзывы, правда меня там не было, он как на зло проходит во время сессии в универе)) Но говорят, там прикольно!

----------


## vargavolk1

ребята можно поподробней о фестивале.

----------


## interprojectkiev

Были там в 2006. Фестиваль организован очень хорошо. Все время какие-то мероприятия. Аппаратура, на которой работают конкурсанты-барахло. Репетировать дают не всем, якобы не хватает времени, а на самом деле, что бы приезжие не знали с какой аппратурой будут работать. Не смотря на то, что фестиваль международный-призовые места отдают Одессе и Одесской области. Остальные все дипломаты. В Гала концерт Дипломанты не попадают. Очень не приятный осадок остался после фестиваля. Так как ребенку не могли объяснить, почему у него высший бал, чем у остальных, и он Дипломант, а девочка, которая забыла слова на сцене, но ей подпевал дяденька из жри получила первое место и попала в Гала концерт. Не смотря на хорошую организация, туда больше не тенят :-)

----------


## Leonidichek

для детского и юношеского возраста

----------


## Karmelita

Новый сайт фестиваля "Сергеевские Зори"    www.zori.at.ua

----------


## alna

Фестиваль в этом году был дерьмовый!Председатель(если знаете такого "певца" зовется- лери вин) пьянющий приперся на 2 день конкурса ,прерывал песни,говоря заплетающимся языком,что им -"жюрям" все ясно почти с первых нот,вот!Противно!Детей не отметили ни сувенирами , ни дипломами...Вообщем, там делать нечего!!! С каждым годом всё хуже и хуже!!!

----------


## Василий

Добрый вечер приезжайте к нам в Пензу! На фестиваль-конкурс "Изумрудный город". У нас не пьют!!!

----------


## Alena L

*Василий2008*,
 Присылайте положение и сроки подачи заявок.
alenamikulina@rambler.ru
С уважением Алена.

----------


## Оксана Михайловна

*Василий2008*,
  можно и мне положение
ksy-modemuz@mail.ru
 С уважением О.М.

----------


## Никита Колесник

> Добрый вечер приезжайте к нам в Пензу! На фестиваль-конкурс "Изумрудный город". У нас не пьют!!!


пришли положение пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Василий

> пришли положение пожалуйста!!!


С удовольствием пришлю.Но куда?

----------


## Katrinagape

Василий2008!!! Пришлите пожалуйста условия конкурса! :flower:  Katrinagape@rambler.ru

----------


## PinkSkirt

И мне пожалуйста kkv74@rambler.ru

----------


## Василий

> И мне пожалуйста


Уточните, что вас заинтересовало?

----------


## Katrinagape

Василий2008!  Спасибо! Получила! :flower:

----------


## andr.sitnikov

Здравствуйте Василий 2008! А хореография на Вашем конкурсе тоже есть? Если да,перешлите пожалуйста условия конкурса и когда будет проводиться,стоимость. Руководитель танцевальной студии Ирина Ситникова.
sitnikova-ira@yandex.ru

----------


## luudvig

О Сергеевке - 


> Фестиваль в этом году был дерьмовый!Председатель(если знаете такого "певца" зовется- лери вин) пьянющий приперся на 2 день конкурса ,прерывал песни,говоря заплетающимся языком,что им -"жюрям" все ясно почти с первых нот,вот!Противно!Детей не отметили ни сувенирами , ни дипломами...Вообщем, там делать нечего!!! С каждым годом всё хуже и хуже!!!


Кто не умеет проигрывать,для того и аппарат го...о,и жюри пьяное...Просто Л.Винн не берёт взяток.Знаю.

----------


## Темик

Можно и нам положение в пензу!:) ferum139@rambler.ru

----------


## Larisa09

И нам, пожалуйста, Положение
skc-semya2009@rambler.ru

----------


## Helena_2010

Здравствуйте, приглашаю посетить наш сайт 
www.det-center.ru
много различных конкурсов как в России, так и зарубежом. Все положения на сайте, там же можете сделать заявку.
вот некоторые конкурсы:
IX Международный детский фестиваль «УЛЫБКИ МОРЯ-2010» г. Балчик, Болгария
Всероссийский фестиваль - конкурс детского и юношеского творчества «МОРЕ ЗОВЕТ, ВОЛНА ПОЕТ… » г. Анапа, Россия Побережье Азовского моря
XVII Международный фестиваль детского эстрадного творчества «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ КРЫМ» пгт. Ливадия, Украина
II Международный Творческий лагерь «МЕЛОДИИ МОРЯ» Школа обучения мажореток и твирлингистов.г. Одесса, Украина
                            и много других.

----------

